# Is your dog microchipped?



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Just curious... based on my post about chipping my own puppy


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Yes
> No
> Some are, some aren't



Yes


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

As you can plainly see, 100% of all dogs are microchipped. 

:lol:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

And to answer my own poll... two older ones are, puppy is not.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

50 - 50 now


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

One dog is, one dog is not. The one that is not microchipped is tattooed and quite rude ;-)~


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

the purebreds are either chipped or tattoed and the alaskans are nekkid.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

avid chipped and tattooed


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All three chipped. One also tattooed.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Europe requires that all dogs are chipped. When I imported my dogs from the US to Belgium they all got chipped. I like chips.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> ... I like chips.


Yes, but you like bitter-ballen too.


:lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

3 chipped, 4 are not, 4 of the working dogs have tatoos in addition or instead of the chip.


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

All of mine are chipped with Home Again, with the exception of the new rescue dog, who I don't intend to keep.. but for _some_ reason he's _still_ here.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

He was chipped by accident the breeder thought I would pick a different pup he is also tattooed


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

My mix was microchipped at 3 months, in Vilnius now we all have to microchippe, even if the dog has a tattoo. We scanned the chipp couple of months ago to check, and it's still there, not migrated. It's been more than 3 years now.

My GSD still isn't microchipped, but I plan to do it, I just need time to get to the registration centre. She has a clear tattoo, so I'm not really hurrying. I will register and microchipp her when we will be somewhere near.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Was chipped by breeder, pretty sure it has migrated to the middle of his back. Is that something I should be worried about?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We chip and tattoo the puppies. I've used both HomeAgain and Avid. I would like to find a chip that can also be scanned in Europe and switch to them. I believe there is an universal chip now as my ear cropping vet was mentioning it..maybe the AKC chip?


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

my dogs has only got the tatoos in their eyers thank god


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> my dogs has only got the tatoos in their eyers thank god


My dogs have no eyers. As far as I know. :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Max, Jesea and Rock are chipped, Rock is tattoed as well as Esta....Ajay will get tattoed when he has his hip x-rays...not sure if I will chip him or not since the vet uses Avid....me no likey Avid anymore......


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> My dogs have no eyers. As far as I know. :lol:


I have maybee speeled it wrong
good for me](*,):-D


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Max, Jesea and Rock are chipped, Rock is tattoed as well as Esta....Ajay will get tattoed when he has his hip x-rays...not sure if I will chip him or not since the vet uses Avid....me no likey Avid anymore......


What's wrong with avid chips? Just curious, 2 of mine are done with Home-again and Lacey isn't done, but the vet I was going to take her to have it done uses Avid...so I'm curious to know if it's as good as Home-again - which in my experience has been a pain in the ass trying to change information when I moved, somehow they were no longer pinned to my phone number from NY (though it's the same number I still use on my cell phone) and they weren't very nice about having to track it all down again. 
My military vets use Home-again, the other clinic that's local to me uses Avid chips. Home-again are cheaper (costs me about $18 to have 1 dog done as opposed to $39) but I have to wait and pray I can even get through on the appt line with the military vet clinic (they never answer the f-ing phone!), where I can have it done on a walk-in with the other clinic. But if Avid is a poor choice I'll continue to try my military vet clinic, while cheaper it's less convenient for me.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I microchip dogs that I place and the contact information stays mine - not the new owners. I don't microchip the dogs here before placement.

Part of this is to chip an older dog to minimize migration. Part 'cause I'm cheap. Or lazy. 8-[

I use HomeAgain because that is what all the clinics and shelters in this area use.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who answered my poll.

One of my concerns was with all the different brands, different standards, and different scanners and compatability among them. This link has a good overview that discusses some of the technical issues with chips, both in Canada and the US.

http://rfid.home.att.net/pet-chip.htm



.


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

Cal was chipped before import. We think it migrated to his shoulder, but it's in there. I actually have yet to have a dog with a chip that doesn't migrate.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

How serious is the migrating? Bo is chipped, the chip was as usual injected in the side of the neck, now it's somewhere on his shoulderblade :-k .


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a problem when shelters / animal control do not scan the whole dog, just the neck - some shelters are better than others.

Sometimes the chip is missed and the dog could be rehomed or destroyed.

Both of mine are tattooed and chipped.


----------



## Jim Deutsch (Jun 5, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> It's a problem when shelters / animal control do not scan the whole dog, just the neck - some shelters are better than others.
> 
> Sometimes the chip is missed and the dog could be rehomed or destroyed.
> 
> Both of mine are tattooed and chipped.


So no health problems? Mhh, I already considered to tattoo Bo additionally, probably that's a good idea, right?


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never heard of a migrating chip causing problems, as they are stuck below the skin - not much to hurt there.

I just like to stack the odds in my favour, so chip, tattoo and ID tag.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Both mine are chipped at least once with Home Again. 

Red, my APBT/AST was chipped with Home Again, Avid and 24petWatch. So she has 3 chips to identify her as mine, just in case someone tried to steal her or something. A little anal and I'd never do it again but am glad that I did it with her. 

Courtney


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

My rott was chipped, then the sodding thing moved and wouldnt show up so the company offered another one free, then it showewd up again, so now he has two chipps that show up. :-k


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

All of our dogs are microchipped, the German Shepherds also have tattoos.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Andrew Rowley said:


> My rott was chipped, then the sodding thing moved and wouldnt show up so the company offered another one free, then it showewd up again, so now he has two chipps that show up. :-k


I have an older Aussie and her microchip migrated down to the tissue over her scapula. You can feel it under the skin :-&


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> We chip and tattoo the puppies. I've used both HomeAgain and Avid. I would like to find a chip that can also be scanned in Europe and switch to them. I believe there is an universal chip now as my ear cropping vet was mentioning it..maybe the AKC chip?


Debbie,
Avid has those kind of microchips. I also saw them in a Revival Animal Health supply catalog now that was a couple years. You may have to contact Avid directly to get them.

I don't know about the universal chip per say but having work in animal welfare in a past life know that all the animal shelters and pounds used to Avid. Because when they first came out they were giving the animal shelters great deals on them...I want to say damn near free in the beginning. When I microchip I use Avid.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Marina Schmidt said:


> How serious is the migrating? Bo is chipped, the chip was as usual injected in the side of the neck, now it's somewhere on his shoulderblade :-k .


What microchips don't go in the side of the neck!

This is how the are to be implanted:
http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/pg/729-How-to-Inject-a-Microchip.aspx

The key is getting it the microchip deep enough in and to keep the dog quiet for several hours afterwards then it shouldn't migrate. I've microchipped well over a thousand animals(dogs, cats, puppies and yes even 2lb kittens who took it better the some dogs!)


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes!

However, my vet gave me the wrong chip code to the one actually implanted. He had done a small terrier the same day as my gsd with a similar name. A helper at the front desk found the mistake a couple of days later.

As a result, I would have future dogs physically scanned in front of me so that I can verify the code imbedded in my dog against my paperwork and cross checked with the chip's service to make sure all the information is correct.

Otherwise, what is the point?


----------

